# square feet er gallon



## noel77 (Oct 11, 2012)

hey is there a standard calculation for..... square feet per gallon when you are using airless pump to paint and are residential and commercial jobs the same rate. thanks.:innocent:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Depends on wind,sprayer tip, how heavy you put it on with sprayer. 
Good luck on getting an answer for rates.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Interior,extreior, stucco ,smooth siding , textured walls,are you pulling the trigger or an employee? Lots of variables. Even paint labels say between 350-400 s. f. so even they dont know.


----------



## noel77 (Oct 11, 2012)

i own the company


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

no, there isn't.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> no, there isn't.


160 sq ft per gallon on textured drywall


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

robladd said:


> 160 sq ft per gallon on textured drywall



Prime coat? 1st coat? 2nd coat? What products?



Now list out all the other scenarios and substrates for him, if you want 

OP, Kinda curious how you came up with you numbers since you mentioned you already submitted 3 bids for projects already...


----------



## noel77 (Oct 11, 2012)

well i was kinda doing my calculations based on the brush and roller ratio..........but realised its not the same


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I do residential repaints and usually estimate at 250 sq ft per gallon,


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I do residential repaints and usually estimate at 250 sq ft per gallon,


I estimate at 300 but don't do any takeoffs for windows and doors. It's always worked for me and makes the process quicker.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I do residential repaints and usually estimate at 250 sq ft per gallon,


is that for spraying walls?

Who sprays walls on res repaints?

If you're spraying interior, figure on somewhere between 70-80% transfer efficiency. That's how I do it. Although I use more product when spraying in general, compared to rolling. So there is that factor as well. So I go to around 60% of my rolling spread rates.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes...start with how many minutes per gallon you can spray and divide the square footage by minutes....multiply by the number of spray tips you own and divide by 3. Works every time.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

noel77 said:


> hey is there a standard calculation for..... square feet per gallon when you are using airless pump to paint and are residential and commercial jobs the same rate. thanks.:innocent:


-The fundamentals of paint coverage, is to understand that a gallon of liquid with a Solids By Volume of 100% [SBV%] will cover 1604 sf. at 1 mil thickness [Surface condition, and loss will influence actual coverage]

-So if you apply a product at 1 mil that has a SBV of 0.50%, you will cover 802 sf. 1604 X 0.50%=802

-If the product you're applying requires a 2 mil Dry Film Thickness, you will have to apply the product at 4 mils. 2 mils/0.50% SBV=4

-Now that 802 sf per gallon at 1 mil DFT, becomes 401 sf per gallon at 2 mils DFT.

Loss percentage during application, and additional solvent percentage will influence coverage but can also be calculated. You should also use a Wet Fim Thickness guage during application to help you determine how thick you are applying the product.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

CApainter said:


> -The fundamentals of paint coverage, is to understand that a gallon of liquid with a Solids By Volume of 100% [SBV%] will cover 1604 sf. at 1 mil thickness [Surface condition, and loss will influence actual coverage]
> 
> -So if you apply a product at 1 mil that has a SBV of 0.50%, you will cover 802 sf. 1604 X 0.50%=802
> 
> ...


I don't think he will understand that. Hahaha that's text book info you only learn in painting school.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

TrueColors said:


> I don't think he will understand that. Hahaha that's text book info you only learn in painting school.


You're right. I probably shouldn't have posted something so obvious to most of us here.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

CApainter said:


> -The fundamentals of paint coverage, is to understand that a gallon of liquid with a Solids By Volume of 100% [SBV%] will cover 1604 sf. at 1 mil thickness [Surface condition, and loss will influence actual coverage]
> 
> -So if you apply a product at 1 mil that has a SBV of 0.50%, you will cover 802 sf. 1604 X 0.50%=802
> 
> ...





EX: If you were trying to achieve 5 mils DFT with 68% solids paint and 20% thinner is added, this would reduce you SBV to 57% and require 9 mils WFT. 
 68/100%+20% Thinner *OR* 68/120=.57% SBV.

 5 mils DFT/ 57% SBV=8.77 or 9 mils WFT.


----------

